# HPA FT500 4-Motion Eos Nose Conversion



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*HPA FT500 4-Motion Eos Nose Conversion*

Hey guys,

we recently completed a final phase on one of the two 4-Motion 3.2 turbo VR EOS's that we built and thought there might be some interest.

This particular EOS had its' 4-Motion installed back in 2014 along with our FT500 single turbo kit. the owner looked to our team to give it a little extra something. 
Have ALWAYS been a fan of the Scirocco, so it seemed to be a natural candidate.

All the impressions would lead you to believe this would be an easy swap...FAR from it. Getting 600ftlbs of TQ and 500HP through AWD was a walk in the park compared with integrating the Scirocco nose.





























Since its initial FT500/4Motion build in 2014, the EOS enjoyed many miles out in MA. After making the journey back out West, it was rolled into the shop this past fall and the parts were mocked up to see where we should start. There were a small handful of these conversions circulating in the web, but very little detail behind the completed images. Our team could only project some of the obstacles we would encounter.



























































































Needless to say,

the EOS is shorter than the Scirocco, the front radiator support was not shaped to handle the headlights and the wheel arches were larger and of a totally different shape.

Our team would need to create a new rebar, extend the frame horns, extend the ends of the Scirocco hood, create adapters for the hood hinges, blend the two fenders together and so on.

will try to post up more build images to walk you through this final transformation,


----------



## 1texansfan1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool...


----------

